# Everyones Pic



## dave (Oct 3, 2008)

I thought it would be cool to see everyones "little" guy before they go down. This is Mongo.


----------



## Beasty (Oct 3, 2008)

Here are my new guys. The female (darker) has been down for two days now. The boy still gets up every day thus far. (only been since Wed. when I got them)




No names just yet. I gotta think hard on that one.


----------



## dave (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful Couple. With the personalities these babies have, I'm sure they'll adopt a name soon.


----------



## PuffDragon (Oct 4, 2008)

Rigan â??

















Lainn â??


----------



## sparky (Oct 4, 2008)

the pic with the cat is funny!


----------



## JohnMatthew (Oct 4, 2008)

Yeah that cat's like, "what the heck, I want a mouse too!"


----------



## PuffDragon (Oct 5, 2008)

Here's a quick vid of Lainn eating a Hopper

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eoUojyjwJq0">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eoUojyjwJq0</a><!-- m -->


----------



## PinkPunisher (Oct 5, 2008)

Well my red has been out for at least 3 weeks now, close to a month. My black and white is getting there real soon, still comes out a bit but is slowly starting to tuck himself in for the season. Sorry I can't get pics!

Spencer


----------



## camb (Oct 19, 2008)

here is my little girl extreme giant. this was yesterday, and she is shedding today so her colors and creams aren't the brightest in these pics. but still she is awesome.


----------



## jntann (Oct 19, 2008)

getting a bath



very sharp claws



she is 40 inches long


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 19, 2008)

jntann said:


>


WOW!!! That's the darkest head I've ever seen!!


----------



## RehabRalphy (Oct 20, 2008)




----------

